
Find anyone email address with me, Norbert - Ashuu
http://www.voilanorbert.com/
======
hashtag
Doesn't work on Chrome in Mac Yosemite (newest versions on both). The @ sign
is in the wrong place and clicking the button does nothing.

------
laughfactory
Agreed. I just tried it and it doesn't do anything on Chrome on Yosemite.

~~~
laughfactory
Also doesn't work on Firefox on Yosemite.

